# Anyone use the Milwaukee Electricians Tool Belt?



## nalurash (Jul 4, 2015)

Like the title say's.

Has anyone in this forum used the Milwaukee Electricians Tool Belt?

Just wondering what everyone's thoughts are about them.

Thanks a bunch


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Wear that thing and Milwaukee should pay you for advertising for them.

In my opinion, Milwaukee makes power tools. They're not great but they're really good. As far as their hand tools, belt, tool boxes, meters, etc. go, I won't buy them. Even as a little guy, I like to spread my money around. There are better manufacturers of hand tools, belts, tool boxes and meters than Milwaukee and they get my business.


----------



## nalurash (Jul 4, 2015)

99cents said:


> Wear that thing and Milwaukee should pay you for advertising for them.
> 
> In my opinion, Milwaukee makes power tools. They're not great but they're really good. As far as their hand tools, belt, tool boxes, meters, etc. go, I won't buy them. Even as a little guy, I like to spread my money around. There are better manufacturers of hand tools, belts, tool boxes and meters than Milwaukee and they get my business.


Haha...yeah that's true. I've got a bunch of Milwaukee FUEL cordless tools, a few hand tools, but not much else. 

I just saw the Milwaukee Electricians Tool Belt for sale at my local tool store. It comes with a set of screw drivers and a water bottle for $89 bucks. Thought about picking it up, but I don't know about Milwaukee's reputation with tool belts and such


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Comes with a water bottle? That should save some time on a hot day.

Anyway some reviews here... (seem positive)
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauke***************-Work-Belt-48-22-8110/205482440

I like leather myself.

*Edit:* Like 99 says it does look disgusting and should actually be free.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

A liter of water weighs one kilogram. Who in their right mind would add that weight to a tool belt? If water is that important to you, throw a Platypus into a backpack.


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

daveEM said:


> Anyway some reviews here... (seem positive)
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauke***************-Work-Belt-48-22-8110/205482440


Those are almost all from folks that were given one free in exchange for their review, and all of them DIY'ers.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I bought one of these monsters from Rack-a-tiers. Some guys love them. I hate it. I went back to the little old leather pouch I used as an apprentice.

When I bought the Rack-a-tiers belt, a couple of electricians at the counter said I would love it but would be back to buy the suspenders. I can't knock the product, it's just not for me. 

I think the Rack-a-tiers belt is made by Gatorback. If you're shopping, you might want to look at it.


----------



## nalurash (Jul 4, 2015)

Haha...I really don't care about the water bottle and screw driver set. Just wondering if anyone here had experience with the tool belt. I have an old clc that's lasted me for a while and thought about picking up something new. 

I think I'm gonna spring for the Occidental Leather 5036. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

nalurash said:


> Haha...I really don't care about the water bottle and screw driver set. Just wondering if anyone here had experience with the tool belt. I have an old clc that's lasted me for a while and thought about picking up something new.
> 
> *I think I'm gonna spring for the Occidental Leather 5036. *
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


That's all you need.....:thumbup:


----------



## nalurash (Jul 4, 2015)

Thank you 99cents, DaveEM, Grogan14 and Blackdog for your replies. I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

You chose the best!


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

I bought a Milwaukee lineman's plyers
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Lep said:


> I bought a Milwaukee lineman's plyers
> :thumbup::thumbup:


M18 or M12?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I doubt there's anyone that wears that tool belt. 

(except maybe bruce jenner).











(or maybe some drywall guys, or green helpers)


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

wildleg said:


> I doubt there's anyone that wears that tool belt. (except maybe bruce jenner). (or maybe some drywall guys, or green helpers)


Bruce prefers pink, not red.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

That really is one of the ugliest things I have ever seen.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

99cents said:


> That really is one of the ugliest things I have ever seen.


That thing will never sell:no::laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Black Dog said:


> That thing will never sell:no::laughing:


I just bought one for you.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## WIsparky71 (Mar 7, 2015)

Laugh at me if you want but I do own one. I like it. The belt is comfortable. I'm a 34 waist and that's about the smallest it goes. I like the pockets. It is a bigger belt than I'm used to but I think the weight spreads out nice. I wear it a little higher on my hips than my old leather one. Personally I wish I could carry a little more material in it but it works. Not crazy about the tape measure holder location. The nylon seems tough. I've only had it a month fyi.


----------



## nalurash (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm not in elementary, I don't laugh or tease anyone for anything, especially for what tool belt they decide to use. I've seen guys on the jobsite with all the best ****, and they can't swing a hammer. Glad that it's working out for you and thanks for the quick review

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## WIsparky71 (Mar 7, 2015)

For $89 not a bad deal. I couldn't spring for the occidental quite yet. I don't mind the looks of it I guess. I'm kinda a Milwaukee guy anyway. I do like that it stands up when you put it down, kinda a nice feature. The belt has velcro on it that keeps the pouches from sliding so there always in the same place when you put it on.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

WIsparky71 said:


> For $89 not a bad deal. I couldn't spring for the occidental quite yet. I don't mind the looks of it I guess. I'm kinda a Milwaukee guy anyway. I do like that it stands up when you put it down, kinda a nice feature. The belt has velcro on it that keeps the pouches from sliding so there always in the same place when you put it on.


An occidental belt will last you for life,,,,that Milwaukee belt will last a year or two.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

CLC's medium ziptop pouch, clips to my pocket and quick and easy to remove. I keep it light on tools, but I can load it up if I have to. Great above a ceiling grid, or a tight space because I can slide it off and set it down where it's out of the way but still within reach. And this tape holder on my other pocket to slow the wear on jeans. Has really helped with that a lot. Holds up to a 35' tape, but I only ever keep a 16' in there. Been using this system for a few years and have been happy with it.


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

I've always been envious of guys who can keep their setup that small. I just can't handle not having everything I need on a belt. I would love a set-up like the one above for trim-out.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Ink&Brass said:


> I've always been envious of guys who can keep their setup that small. I just can't handle not having everything I need on a belt. I would love a set-up like the one above for trim-out.


I used this setup in industrial and commercial. But I understand your plight. It's common to carry every tool and bits of hardware if you're non-union commercial/residential. I've been there.

Non union industrial is when I started this setup. A lot of those guys would just use their pockets or a simple bag like mine. My lower back and hips have really improved since then.


----------



## TheApprentice_ (Apr 11, 2015)

i use a mix of things i use klein powerline pouches and hammer holder and a dewalt tape pouch and a gatorback belt it works for me


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

TheApprentice_ said:


> i use a mix of things i use klein powerline pouches and hammer holder and a dewalt tape pouch and a gatorback belt it works for me


Pictures please.....


----------



## TheApprentice_ (Apr 11, 2015)

All pouches and belt is new except the pouch on the right its about a year old


----------



## TheApprentice_ (Apr 11, 2015)

Black Dog said:


> TheApprentice_ said:
> 
> 
> > i use a mix of things i use klein powerline pouches and hammer holder and a dewalt tape pouch and a gatorback belt it works for me
> ...


Here you go


----------



## nalurash (Jul 4, 2015)

Belt just came in. I ordered the wrong size though. I thought I was a 32 waist, wishful thinking i guess. I ordered a size small after referencing the tool belt sizing chart on the website. If i suck it in, it will barely fit. I tried punching a new hole but its still too small. Now i cant return it. Guess im gonna have to buy a larger belt to fix my mistake. 

Word of advice, test the tool belt in person before you order online. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## RMRiggs (Feb 16, 2015)

Yeah I wear a size 32 jeans and the medium occidental belt is about right for me...


----------



## nalurash (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks RMRiggs. I went down to my local woodcraft store to try on the belts. The Medium seems about right for me as well. I usually were a 32 pants but the 33 and 34 pants seem to fit me more comfortably nowadays, lol.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

nalurash said:


> Thanks RMRiggs. I went down to my local woodcraft store to try on the belts. The Medium seems about right for me as well. I usually were a 32 pants but the 33 and 34 pants seem to fit me more comfortably nowadays, lol.


Wait till you hit 44":laughing:


----------



## Rickybee (Mar 30, 2015)

For the price it's not bad. I think it was a very well thought out design. Very even and I like how it sets. It won't beat occidental and stuff but for 80 bucks it's great fits a lot of tools and material


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

99cents said:


> M18 or M12?


I don't know which one it is but it has a threaded t cut off thing for a screw
And it's made in China
:laughing::thumbup:


----------

